# Construcción para altavoz de medios abierto / cerrado



## Valvolino (Jul 29, 2011)

Hola a todos,

Tengo la disyuntiva entre escoger un altavoz de medios con la parte trasera abierta o cerrada para una caja de 3 vias. ¿Cuál creeis que ira mejor? Si cojo el que va abierto, creo que quizás sería buena idea poner una separación de aglomerado u otro material que lo aisle del flujo de aire del woofer, ya que pienso que podría afectar a su funcionamiento, no creeis??. de esta forma, quedarían dos compartimentos totalmente estancos dentro de la caja.

Quizá la opción con menos quebraderos de cabeza sea cojer un altavoz de medios cerrado, tipo Beyma MC115, por ejemplo. 

En fin, ya me contaréis. Gracias por vuestra ayuda. Un saludo


----------



## angelwind (Ago 4, 2011)

Hola
Si debe ir aislado del woofer.... sea en compartimento aparte o un altavoz cerrado, para evitar la intermodulación acústica.


----------



## Valvolino (Ago 4, 2011)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Al final me he decidido por altavoz de medios abierto y aislar el compartimento. Lo cierto es que me he visto bastante tentado por el MC115 de Beyma que es una especie de mid-tweeter cerrado y de hecho por fuera tiene aspecto de tweeter, pero no tengo muchas referencias de el. Si alguien lo ha usado, ¿podría decirme su opinión? Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2011)

Los mids que viene "cerrados" tiene la Fs muy alta (sobre los 600Hz...mas o menos) y eso te puede perjudicar el diseño del crossover.


----------

